

One new HTML5 game per week - duck
http://www.lessmilk.com/

======
GavinB
Game #5 could easily make a nice iOS game. Make it free and IAP for additional
puzzles. You'd just need to generate a whole mess more puzzles. Two little
bits of feedback:

1\. When one of the pieces goes off the screen, you should automatically
restart, or at least let the player know they've failed. The first time this
happened I wasn't immediately sure what to do--even though it was obvious
after a couple seconds. Even once I knew, it was annoying to have to press
restart when I'd obviously lost. Auto-restart will make players less likely to
quit in frustration.

2\. The "locked into place" pieces should have their design more
differentiated from the moveable pieces--remove the arrows, for instance. This
will help with clarity as levels get more and more complicated.

~~~
lessmilk
Yes, I'm considering doing some iOS games in the near future. I'm currently
looking at CocoonJS, a technology that converts html5 games into native apps.

And that is some really good feedback, thanks!

And if you want to not miss my next games, or want some tutorials on how I
make my games, please subscribe to my newsletter :)

~~~
GavinB
Subscribed and will definitely be following you. Our game team is exploring
HTML5 games and I'm very interested to see where this takes you.

------
dpcan
Check out agameaweek.com. The Dev is really cool in various forums, and has
been doing this for about a year I think. He's using Monkey-x to code them
now. I don't know how you guys do it.

------
jmsduran
Marvelous stuff! Having worked for years in the corporate trenches as a
Software Engineer, your games once again reminded me how fun programming can
be. I definitely will be taking a look at Phaser for hobby projects of my own.

~~~
randlet
Man I had the exact same reaction. Playing that box game made me think "wow
that is the kind of thing I would have loved to spend days implementing in
horribly written Turbo Pascal 15 or 16 years ago".

------
ZanderEarth32
Box jump is great, really addicting. Thanks for ruining my productive evening!

~~~
KMBredt
It's a clone of the "Space is Key" series from Chris Jeff -see (for part 2):
[http://chris-jeff.com/games/spaceiskey2/](http://chris-
jeff.com/games/spaceiskey2/)

------
lessmilk
I'm the guy making the "one new game per week". It's amazing to see my little
project posted on HN!

Thanks for the support, and let me know if you have any question about
lsesmilk.

~~~
woutr_be
Any chance of making all the code public? Would be awesome to follow up on
your coding progress and it would be a great resource for beginners as well.

~~~
lessmilk
The javascript is not minified, so you can easily look at the games' code in
the html if you want.

And I'm seriously considering to open source my code.

------
rralian
These are really impressive, great work. I'd also like to make games and
admire the shotgun, just-do-it approach here. If I started working with a
framework like phaser, how much of that experience would be applicable to
other frameworks? Is it all very similar concepts, with differences in
execution (say, like the difference between jQuery and mootools or whatever)?
I get a little hesitant at the point of choosing where to start.

------
a1k0n
I really dig the chiptune soundtrack on game #5.

------
idProQuo
I played Man vs Penguins and thought "Ha, nice, a super mario clone. They're
practicing JS skills and the music is fun."

Then I played Fill the Holes. Man. The mechanics and puzzle design there were
great. Keep it up, I imagine you'll be getting job offers soon!

------
frik
The related TigSource forum thread:
[http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=38022.0](http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=38022.0)

------
ndrouin
Good learning project. It doesn't take a lot of graphics and sounds to make an
addictive game.

------
nathell
#5 was a couple of fun minutes; it made my day slightly better. You deserve a
pint, sir.

~~~
lessmilk
Thanks a lot, I'm glad that you enjoyed my little game :-)

------
NKCSS
"You won! You clicked 104 times during the game"

Fun game :)

------
obblekk
This is really great. Keep up the good work!

------
devendramistri
This is AAAAddictive..

------
nickthemagicman
HOW DO YOU HAVE TIME

